# Hens with naked backs



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

I have three hens (all in the same pen) with feathers missing on their backs. I've seen them pecking at each other and the rooster isn't helping matters either. I need advice as to what to use to stop the hens from pecking each other. Also, something that will help their feathers to grow back. Thanks for any help you can give me.

southrngardngal-Jan


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

It is probably the rooster more-so than the hens picking at each other. Get rid of the rooster and their feathers will grow back.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, roosters can cause a bare back on the hens. Probably need to give these chickens more space, especially if they are pecking on each other. Their feathers should grow back, if you can stop the pecking.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

I use a product called "Hensaver". Its a little apron that goes over their backs, held on by elastic and it protects them from the rooster tearing up their backs when he hops on them to mate.


----------



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

southrngardngal said:


> I have three hens (all in the same pen) with feathers missing on their backs. ....and the rooster isn't helping matters either. southrngardngal-Jan


I would say it's too much of a good thing for the rooster. H either needs more hens to divide his attentions or to be separated from a good thing.

I have 1 rooster and 17 hens and, although he has his favourite (or perhaps she is the one who runs the slowest), everyone has managed to keep their feathers on.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We can always tell who is Ninja's (the rooster) favorite: the gal with the sparse feathers on her back.

Right now, his favorite is Matilda, our Buff Orp. She's not bare naked, but her feathers are fewer there. 

If the chooks are picking at each other because there are open sores, I've found an occlusive like Vaseline on the wound hides the blood so that they don't go for that.

Something else I'd do if I actually saw the gals picking on each other is increase the protein in their feed, just to be on the safe side. Chickens are not above cannibalism.


----------



## bluejett (May 17, 2010)

There are "chicken saddles" available for that very problem, some can be pretty neat looking.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

bluejett said:


> There are "chicken saddles" available for that very problem, some can be pretty neat looking.


In my mind's eye, I see a whole bunch of chickens lined up at Churchill Downs, with tiny little rabbit kits sitting on their chicken saddles... I hear the trumpet blowing for the start of the race, and the announcer saying, "Aaaaand, they're off!"

Strange day here today...:hysterical:


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

More hens for that rooster and BluKote for those bare backs. It helps healing that skin and keeps others from pecking it.


----------



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

In my experience, If the hens are missing feathers from their backs only, its the hens doing it to each other. If the hens are missing feathers from their backs and the back of their heads, its the rooster doing it.

I have a hen that occasionally mounts the other hens. She is rougher than the rooster, and doesn't bite the back of the head like the rooster.


----------



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

We use Blue Kote found in wound care for horses. It works great! You will have to spray the hens more than once though and it will stain fingers and clothes.


----------



## bluejett (May 17, 2010)

Pony said:


> In my mind's eye, I see a whole bunch of chickens lined up at Churchill Downs, with tiny little rabbit kits sitting on their chicken saddles... I hear the trumpet blowing for the start of the race, and the announcer saying, "Aaaaand, they're off!"
> 
> Strange day here today...:hysterical:


ound: That would be hilarious!

I have a hen that mounts other hens, she's never gotten to the point where she took too many feathers off, when she did it was usually from the neck (from holding the other hen down, such violent hens)


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

Nearly every time I've seen feathers come off a hen, is after the rooster dismounts from her right after breeding. I have never seen a hen remove feathers from the back of another hen, unless that hen is bleeding from a roo having mounted her and cut her back with his spurs.
The Hensaver is the only product I've used that works and does not require re-application. BlueKote you have to continue spraying until the feathers come out - often that takes weeks of time and its a major PITA.
The only sure method is to remove the rooster from the flock. Even larger flocks of 20 hens and one rooster have a few hens who lose feathers.
And I do not have any interest in the Hensaver, just use the product and it does the job!


----------



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

where did you get Hensaver? Is it a spray on? I would like to try it if it works better than Blu Kote.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

www.hensaver.com

I ordered the camo pattern. That seems to work just fine and does "hide" the hen. However, it does nothing for foxes!


----------

